# Do you know them ?



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Hey there =)

This week I was working in the zoo on these wee guys : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwyG38Uc64o

I was wondering whether you know them and what you guys know about them  
If you want to know something about them you could read this paper : http://www.science.smith.edu/departments/Biology/VHAYSSEN/msi/pdf/i0076-3519-543-01-0001.pdf
Or you ask and I try to answer


----------



## bentfish (May 31, 2010)

They look like a cross between a rabbit and a squirrel! Adorable!


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Some people told their children they were rabbits .. but there were curios "identities" too : best were wallabies, real big rats or even pink flamingo Oo I don't know what they were thinking when calling them flamingos Oo


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

They kind of look like chinchillas


----------



## PetoftheDay (Aug 4, 2009)

They're from Argentina and are called viscachas! Little cuties, love the striped faces!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh wow, they are adorable!! That would be one adorable pet


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

They remind me of Gerbils....really big gerbils lol


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

LauraNat said:


> They remind me of Gerbils....really big gerbils lol


A gerbil meets chinchilla ^_^


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Alethea said:


> LauraNat said:
> 
> 
> > They remind me of Gerbils....really big gerbils lol
> ...


lol!


----------

